# Got Ribbons?



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My friend tagged me with this Facebook page. Some awesome ways to display ribbons. Time to start sewing.

https://www.facebook.com/Sew-Creations-376333542488981/?fref=photo


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

and this is why I take every, single, ribbon I am entitled to. Lots of people I know don't now and that's very cool, and I want to do that on some level because storage of ribbons is a pain and it costs the clubs money.

But I am making one of these blamed things.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

The woman who co-owns Watson's mom makes some really awesome stuff out of ribbons. Mostly little purses and totes for shows. 

I put all of mine in a mason jar in order that we won them. Keeps them neat and in one place. I have no idea what to do with the rosettes, but we don't have many of those yet because they're not commonly given out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Agility trials give ribbons out like candy. 1-4th place + Qualifying Ribbons + New Title Ribbons and at least my home club the Qualifying Ribbons are rosettes. And it's 1-4th for every height class, twice (skilled and proficient), it's just - you rack up a lot of the things. I've got a grocery bag filled at this point and I'm honestly going to have to get a file box or rubbermaid tote or something to keep them until I have enough to do THE THING.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

A typical conformation show is 1-2 ribbons, so not that bad (placement in your class, then Winners if you get it, or BOB/BOS or Select dog if you get those). And rosettes only if it's like a specialty or Nationals or something like that. So we have a manageable amount.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I didn't know this was a thing.... I wonder if my mom still has my horseback riding ribbons. Probably, since she still has my baby teeth and everything else I've ever touched during my entire life (yup, weird, I know). How many do you need for a reasonably sized blanket? Are there any instructions how to make one?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Look up jelly roll quilts. Should give you the information you need. I'm really not sure about number, at all. I should figure that out, but.

Do be aware that you can't wash the thing. I's basically decoration - you dust it. (Those ribbons aren't real fabric).


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I figured it was a 'no washing allowed' type thing  

I've always wanted to do something with my old ribbon collection. I'm hoping I'd have enough for 3 quilts, one for both my mother and grandmother, since they were the support for my horseback riding, and then one for me.

After a quick google search.... 0.o I could make so many things!: http://www.distinctivedesignsbydiana.com/horseshowribbonq.html


----------

